# Thank you, whoever you are!



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

A year or two ago someone here suggested I purchase an aftermarket rocker thingy for my Presto gauge pressure canner. Oh, my word! I love that thing! So, thank you, whoever you are, and God bless you real good.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Glad you like it.


----------



## DanielB (Oct 19, 2012)

I've seen that recomended but haven't bought the weight set yet. Glad to hear it works well. I need to order that set before next season.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Do you have a name for it, or the manufacturer? Looking up "rocker thingy" on Google won't produce any results (that are useful!). Thanks.

Limey


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I bought one last year for my Presto 23 qt canner but haven't used it yet. I was going to but then the stem of my pressure guage broke and I had to order a new one. 

The part you're asking about is called a Pressure Regulator.


----------



## DanielB (Oct 19, 2012)

Presto weighted gauge


----------



## honeycat1963 (Dec 1, 2008)

I bought the Presto weight gauge based on the suggestions of others here. Love it. I used it this weekend for the first time. I canned 26 pints of spaghetti sauce. I did not like to use my pressure canner in the past as I had problems keeping the weight at 11 lbs. This made it so easy. Thanks for the great suggestion


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I bought one and love it. No more babysitting the canner. My ten pound weight keeps my presto at between 10 and 11 psi


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> I bought one last year for my Presto 23 qt canner but haven't used it yet. I was going to but then the stem of my pressure guage broke and I had to order a new one.
> 
> The part you're asking about is called a Pressure Regulator.


Been using it regularly since I posted last. It sure makes things easier. Like you say, no more babysitting the canner. I've used the 5lb and the 10lb weights and they do the job.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

This is the same as the one DanielB gives, but has a better picture of how it works. From the Presto website:

http://www.gopresto.com/products/products.php?stock=50332


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I just ordered one of these yesterday from Amazon. Glad to see it is working so well for everyone. 

Have also ordered the Presto 23 quart pressure canner so I can stack pint jars to pressure can. Plan to use as a water bath for quarts also. When I bought my All American 915 last year, I didn't think I would ever want to pressure can 20 pints at once


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I won't own a pressure caner without one! I do not have time to sit and babysit a caner.


----------

